# Decided On 2005 23rs



## grampacampa (Jan 9, 2005)

We have decided to purchase a 2005 23RS w/comfort and designer pkg. Dealer lists other options: dsi water heater 100, outside cook center 175, security lights 40, tub surround 75, oven 150 spare tire 135, ext shower 85, pullout pantry 30, ext storage drawer 90, co2 detector 30 stabilizer jacks 65 Grand Total 20225, freight 1000, grand total of $21,300. Seems way high, where do I start, any comparisons? Dealer in Rhode Island. Trailer has the layout we need for grown children, and grandchildren to all camp together! Please help with comparisons.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 8, 2005)

I know a couple of dealers in Michigan that would knock $5K-$6K of that price pretty quick, though that might not help you much in RI. Send me an email if you want their names.

Otherwise, I'd check rvtraderonline.com for the names of some Outback dealers. Decide which options you want then fax a quote request to a half-dozen or so. Take the best quote into your local dealer and see if you can get him to move on the price, but be sure to take into account that you may have extra shipping costs to your location.

Also, when you work out the deal, you might want to inquire about the new larger dinette window and fixed pedistal dining table thats coming out in the spring '05 models.

BTW, nice trailer that 23RS!

Garfield


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't let them nickle and dime you on the price. ALL Outbacks come standard with all of the options listed. The only way to get one without the options is to order it from the factory without them. I know it indicates on the sale paperwork that these are extra bit they are not.

As for the price it is way high. You should get some good pricing information on the 23rs from members that purchased one but just so you know my 28rss cost 19K with all the options delivered to Idaho.

Counter offer with 15K and start the game. You will be able to tell if he wants your business on what kind of counter offer he gives.

Good luck, keep your checkbook in your pocket until you are really comfortable with the price you are getting and Happy camping.

By the way welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We haven't purchased yet but last fall we were quoted around $15,500 for a loaded 23rs at a dealer in Wisconsin. This was for a new 2005. I think you need to use the guideline of 20-25% below msrp. Hope it helps.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Always walk in with pricing information from another dealer, and be prepared to walk when they wont deal. Worked for us. Dealers want to sell campers.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with the others, check some of the On-line dealers for prices, find the best one, and use that as your bargaining point. I would use 25% off list as my fair price. I paid $17,000 for my '04 26RS in May, and that included a Reese trunnion WD hitch with Dual Cam HP sway control installed. I purchased in NJ, so I don't think the freight could be that much more.

You definately need to work them on the price.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## modell (Oct 25, 2004)

Work 'em, work 'em, work 'em!!! That just seems way too high.

I bought a 23RS this past November. Paid 17,000. That included Reese hitch with weight distribution and anti-sway and a nice brake controller. I thought that was a fair deal. I've had some electrical problems since, but they were repaired under the warranty - no problem...

Good Luck.

Mo.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Tell those boys at Arlington that they are fooling themselves if they think they can charge you that much. You should be able to get them down under 20 grand with a little holding power on your end. We dealt with Bruce McAllister on both of our units (the 2004 21RS and the 2005 28RSS), he's a decent guy but is not going to go out of his way to hand you a unit cheaper than his initial offer. My wife ended up going around him to his boss on a weekday when she was in the area and got him to knock another grand off of the 28.
There are also a couple of other dealers in the area, one in MA and one in CT. Both are smaller places where others have struck good deals in the past. I'll see if I can dig up the other dealers information for you (not trying to dissuade you from dealing with Arlington, they are a good dealership, but it never hurts to shop around a bit - even if it is only to be able to go in and say so and so will give me the same unit for 2,000 less).

Oh, and welcome to the Outbackers! Nice to have another couple in RI !


----------

